# not criticizing- just trying to understand



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Ok the economy's bad, every one is still prepping, I got that.
But when I go to the store, I check out what they offer and choose the items most suited to our situation. Any other way of doing it just costs too much. Like ordering off the internet. it's expensive. i can gather the bucket, dry goods and rotate the food, with out using mylar and co2 pks. Save a bundle.
For longer term I use a food saver with jar attachment.
i don't see ordering canned goods and having them shipped in as economical.
Am I missing some thing?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

SquashNut said:


> ordering off the internet. it's expensive. i can gather the bucket, dry goods and rotate the food, with out using mylar and co2 pks. Save a bundle.
> For longer term I use a food saver with jar attachment.
> i don't see ordering canned goods and having them shipped in as economical.
> Am I missing some thing?


I agree with you. I cannot see the reasoning behind it either. I can go to the Amish store and buy 50lb of grain for $25, they carry it to my SUV for me, I take it home and put it into jars/buckets/etc with bay leaves from that same Amish store that cost me $.80 a qt. It is a much more reasonable price than ever consider shipping it in. And I can do it twice a week for months on end. Same with cracked corn, oatmeal, rice....
I get beans at the restaurant supply store. I can get oil lamps at the Amish store for $10 a piece that are pretty. Dried fruits, spices, veggies at the Amish grocery are very reasonable in price.

On sale days I can go to the grocery and get loss leaders at a very reasonable price. If there is a limit, I go twice a day to buy the limit of the loss leaders as long as they are on sale. Even counting all the store trips it is less than the price of things on the web with shipping.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sometimes it depends on where you live. Sometimes there is a very good online sale on something I use that with shipping still costs less then local (tuna from Amazon was like that a few months back - about 8 cents a can cheaper then local and free shipping). I agree...90% of what I buy I get local. I do use mylar and o2, though. I store more wheat then we eat in a year - so the insurance is worth it for me. 

Things I order online are things I can't get locally like power eggs and powder butter. I use these items regularly. I don't by pre-made cake mix and the like from the store...I make my own. I like the convenience of "just add water". Since we don't have chickens we have been known to run out of fresh eggs in the middle of recipes or baking days. A few tablespoons of powered eggs is allot better, to me, then getting in the car to go get some.

I find most dried fruit that I can't do myself I get better prices locally through the bulk food store when you buy the full 25# sack. If I'm buying it only in 1# bags from the "front" of the store....I can do better online.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

> Am I missing some thing?


Convenience.

I don't ever get anything through internet but I know people who do. They do it because for them it is convenient even though it may be more expensive. For some of them they can't "go to the store" and it's the only way they can get certain items so they're willing to pay the extra price.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

SquashNut said:


> Ok the economy's bad, every one is still prepping, I got that.
> But when I go to the store, I check out what they offer and choose the items most suited to our situation. Any other way of doing it just costs too much. Like ordering off the internet. it's expensive. i can gather the bucket, dry goods and rotate the food, with out using mylar and co2 pks. Save a bundle.
> For longer term I use a food saver with jar attachment.
> i don't see ordering canned goods and having them shipped in as economical.
> Am I missing some thing?


A couple years ago Amazon had a fabulous sale on canned fruit. I ordered several cases and it was free shipping because it was over $25 total for the order.

Actually they've had some good canned good sales since then but I haven't had the money. I have an Amazon affiliate account hoping to earn gift certificates but it's taken me several months to earn a grand total of $12 and change.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I try not to order anything unless I get free shipping... Luckily, it is easy to do when you use Amazon! If I buy something for less than $25, then I have a few items saved in a list that I can order to make the total more than $25. It doesn't work for everything, but I'm more likely to order from Amazon when there is free supersaver shipping included.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

The only time I order via the internet is when I can't get an item locally, like soft white wheat berries.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

ladycat said:


> A couple years ago Amazon had a fabulous sale on canned fruit. I ordered several cases and it was free shipping because it was over $25 total for the order.
> 
> Actually they've had some good canned good sales since then but I haven't had the money. I have an Amazon affiliate account hoping to earn gift certificates but it's taken me several months to earn a grand total of $12 and change.


I guess I must have not understood Amazon because I used to read your threads about it and the stuff was really expensive.
But you had some managers specials you did right? I couldn't figure it out.

I don't know with the economy, I would find a substitute, and live with out the stuff. But that is me.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Energy should be placed into the capacity to raise or buy/barter very close to home--all of what you eat....rather than stocking up on what will either go bad or run out in time.

This is not a blip we're preparing for. It's a permanent change in just about everything.

Patrice..... I have soft wheat berries in plenty, and I'm 50 miles west of Peoria....if that interests you.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres one type of thing and reason i order stuff threw mail.its cheaper.

example...chainsaw parts...parts here are 35 miles away..one way.thats 70 miles at 15 miles a gallon.4.6 gallons of gas=$16.75 total at 3.59 a gallon.i got part and shipping for less than half and i didnt have to drive there and waste half a day.

some things are worth ordering some things are not.and sometimes theres nowhere else to get it but to order....ceratin parts cant be had except froma national type warehouse it seams.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> Energy should be placed into the capacity to raise or buy/barter very close to home--all of what you eat....rather than stocking up on what will either go bad or run out in time.
> 
> This is not a blip we're preparing for. It's a permanent change in just about everything.
> 
> Patrice..... I have soft wheat berries in plenty, and I'm 50 miles west of Peoria....if that interests you.


amen brother !!! this will be permanent before its all over with.the writting is on the wall. i been trying to gather everything possible for it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

SquashNut said:


> I guess I must have not understood Amazon because I used to read your threads about it and the stuff was really expensive.
> But you had some managers specials you did right? I couldn't figure it out.
> 
> I don't know with the economy, I would find a substitute, and live with out the stuff. But that is me.


I don't know if they're still doing it, but Amazon used to periodically have a blow-out grocery sale. It would be things like items they were dicontinuing, items nearing expiration date, etc.

They weren't all a bargain, but if you picked through the listings, you could find some fabulous deals.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm just thankful that families are paying attention and ordering some long term storage food supplies! Whatever we (they) pay right now, it'll be cheaper than it is in the future, guaranteed. 

DH is disabled and our small business is based out of our home, so we have lots of time to shop locally (or on the internet). But I look at our children, who are trying to work, raise GC, etc. and I really doubt they have the time to shop and put long term food storage together. That is, IF they had the money, which they don't.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Forerunner, yes I am interested in more soft wheat berries. Where are you purchasing them or are you growing them?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Sometimes it is cheaper on-line, sometimes it isn't. Nothing wrong with having a supply put back to cover those times when crops fail or predators (2 or 4 legged) get to your stock.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

ladycat said:


> I don't know if they're still doing it, but Amazon used to periodically have a blow-out grocery sale. It would be things like items they were dicontinuing, items nearing expiration date, etc.
> 
> They weren't all a bargain, but if you picked through the listings, you coul
> d find some fabulous deals.


Just ordered CoffeeMate Creamer 12 containers off of Amazon using subscribe & save + promotional code (think coupon), + no shipping & handling = $1.07 each. Well actually it was free but that's a swagbuck thing.
No coupon clipping x 12, no biking to the store, no having to be @ CVS @ the crack of dawn to beat hoarders or coupon queens, no waiting in line @ the service desk for a rain check because I was unsuccessful. Lets face it 9 times out 10 I don't go back & redeem my rain checks.

Like any type of shopping be it an auction, flea market, yard sale, or big box store you have to find the best deal for you.

Normally I would have bartered for the creamer with girlfriends who are coupon queens but supply was low with one (she was hoarding for a dinner party) and another is acting a fool. 

Now I have creamer for a few months.

To address the concern about purchasing food that is close to the expiration date - use the website stilltasty.com to see just how much life is left on what you want to buy. 



~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/07/its-cream-in-coffee.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

Pelenaka said:


> Just ordered CoffeeMate Creamer 12 containers off of Amazon using subscribe & save + promotional code (think coupon), + no shipping & handling = $1.07 each. Well actually it was free but that's a swagbuck thing.
> No coupon clipping x 12, no biking to the store, no having to be @ CVS @ the crack of dawn to beat hoarders or coupon queens, no waiting in line @ the service desk for a rain check because I was unsuccessful. Lets face it 9 times out 10 I don't go back & redeem my rain checks.
> 
> Like any type of shopping be it an auction, flea market, yard sale, or big box store you have to find the best deal for you.
> ...


That is a good price, but it's why I can't afford to buy for Amazon. I always get my CoffeeMate for free, and I have enough stocked up to last a few years.

But if you can afford it, it's an excellent way to shop.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

PATRICE IN IL said:


> Forerunner, yes I am interested in more soft wheat berries. Where are you purchasing them or are you growing them?


Purchasing....?

_Purchasing ?!_

Plucked 'em right out of those heavily composted fields, I'll have you know. 

I have plenty at the moment.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Same as Elkhound here. It's cheaper sometimes. We get 10 miles to the gallon in the van.... Usually dh gets it most things at work since he's already there and we get stuff at the little General Store or trade with people nearby.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Admittedly I am an internet shopping fan, particularly of Amazon. 

While I don't buy many groceries online I do pick up things that are hard to find in the area. I don't have a membership card to any of the warehouse stores and there aren't any nearby so getting a few dry staples in #10 cans & other bulk items is cheaper/easier to do online. Additionally the convenience of having an item delivered, particularly something heavy, is worth it. My back thanks me. 

If the price for something I'm going to use (say canned goods) is less online than locally with coupons I'm all for ordering & having it delivered. One just has to know local prices to make the decision.

Only Me


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Don't get too excited about the internet. You do know that the newly formed dictatorship (the Obama gang) has the power of the "Internet Kill Switch". I rather imagine that he will use it from time to time just to let us know who is in charge, if for no other reason.

Knowledge is the power that we will all be needing.We need to learn all we can fast. Then we will still be faced with the task of learning by doing, after that. We need networks of like thinking people to work and trade with. Our very survival will likely depend on this learning, and doing.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I no longer drive and live 10 miles from the nearest tiny town, further to anything with a decent supermarket. Internet shopping has been a life saver for me.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I had no idea amazon sold groceries!!! Wow, I have to look that up now.

Maybe i am missing something, because I am out of touch with the world. Some of you guys make it sounds like prepping is a large scale trend right now. Is it? I thought just a handful of preppers, and a few nuts like me who watched the Road Warrior every other day for years on end, where thinking in this way. 

Is mainstream America prepping and afraid of a global collapse?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

City Bound said:


> I had no idea amazon sold groceries!!! Wow, I have to look that up now.
> 
> Maybe i am missing something, because I am out of touch with the world. Some of you guys make it sounds like prepping is a large scale trend right now. Is it? I thought just a handful of preppers, and a few nuts like me who watched the Road Warrior every other day for years on end, where thinking in this way.
> 
> *Is mainstream America prepping* and afraid of a global collapse?


No, mainstream America is not prepping. Prepping is common amongst homesteaders though, always has been. It is part of the lifestyle.

.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

City Bound said:


> I had no idea amazon sold groceries!!! ...
> Is mainstream America prepping and afraid of a global collapse?


City, besides coffee creamer I have gotten a great deal on lard, & peanut butter. Next on my list is ... wait for it ... coffee. We're down to our last brick of Cafe Bustello that hubby bought two years ago off the discount rack for a buck each. I'm looking at whole bean which I can then repack for long term storage.  

Other food items on my list is steel cut oats, organic cinnamon 2 lbs. for $11, non fat dry milk, whole dry milk, canned meats, freeze dried foods in #10 cans. 
A portion of the cinnamon I'll use for bartering. 

As to main stream America prepping - well any time someone buys/stores extra to have on hand they are a prepper.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/05/greased-budget.html


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

lucky for you guys. i do buy from internet regularly. my gardens all burned up. i saw temp of 118 on bank today. haven't had rain in a ****'s age. nothing around here to buy! not any local produce to be had. i do watch for local ads and buy when it's a good price. even bought some canned corn, pintos and peas today(.47 can). i have been canning meat when i run across sales. no amish stores for a very good distance from me. when you factor in gas, the internet works for me. 
i work a full time job and do have livestock but when mother nature is working against you what choice do you have? don't even know how long we will be able to maintain the livestock. hay is a rare commodity around here and feed prices are going thru the roof. our local walmarts and sam's do not carry wheatberries or any similar lts supplies. wheatfields in this state basically dried up. what would you suggest?


----------



## Reddirt (Apr 9, 2008)

Can wheat from the feed store be put up if it is untreated?If so what needs to be done to it for long term storage?Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

debbiekatiesmom said:


> i saw temp of 118 on bank today. haven't don't even know how long we will be able to maintain the livestock. hay is a rare commodity around here and feed prices are going thru the roof. our local walmarts and sam's do not carry wheatberries or any similar lts supplies. wheatfields in this state basically dried up. what would you suggest?


Livestock, that's a hard decision. For me all I raise is meat rabbits so my base is just a meat trio - Giant Chinchillas. If I was in desperate straights I'd pair it down to just a buck & one doe. 

As to the wheat I hear what your saying. While others have said they buy wheat berries @ Wally World not here the Buffalo area. 
I am able to barter for wheat grown locally & I also bought #10 cans from LDS website.

Isn't Honeyville having a sale ? 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Just tonight I went looking for "Miracle Whip" at Amazon.

It's gotten SO VERY expensive in the grocery store.

But, alas, it is even higher priced at Amazon!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

ladycat said:


> That is a good price, but it's why I can't afford to buy for Amazon. I always get my CoffeeMate for free, and I have enough stocked up to last a few years.
> 
> But if you can afford it, it's an excellent way to shop.


But Ladycat, Pelenaka DID get her creamer for free, using swagbucks.  You can get Amazon gift cards for swagbucks, and it's pretty easy to get $25 a month in gift cards. Once they are in your Amazon account, they don't expire, so you can save them until you find a blow out sale, and use them then. I make sure I don't have to pay shipping on my orders, too. I think many of us bought the tuna last year... With anything I buy off the internet, I look for getting the best deal. If it's a better deal locally, I buy locally. If it's a better bargain on the internet, I get it there. That goes for food as well as anything else.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

naturelover said:


> No, mainstream America is not prepping. Prepping is common amongst homesteaders though, always has been. It is part of the lifestyle.
> 
> .


I do think more Americans starting to keep pantries of varius sizes.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

SquashNut said:


> I do think more Americans starting to keep pantries of varius sizes.


Oh, I imagine you're right about that. With all the economic woes and increasing prices in the past 2 or 3 years I'm sure there's more and more people are getting into the habit of keeping well stocked pantries. I think though that prepping has always been a traditional thing in the homesteading lifestyle, it is a very big part of what real homesteading is all about. Not just stocking up well with foods but all other home and farm necessities too in preparation of being cut off from outside supplies.

.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I wonder how many are doing it but they probably have other names for it, like stocking up.
I know I see more people buying by the case. Maybe they are homesteaders, I don't know.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

SN, I think most people, including most homesteaders, probably just call it stocking up. Our family always did, I always did. I never heard the term prepping in this context before I joined this forum so I don't think prepping the way we use the word on this forum is a very common term in ordinary English vernacular. 

Before coming to this forum I always used the word prepping the way it's used in restaurant kitchens and cooking schools. In cooking language we are taught that prepping means preparing all of the utensils and ingredients needed for a recipe first and having them all measured out and spread out in front of you on the work space area before you start actually cooking. Then when you start cooking you add the measured preps one by one in the exact order and correct timing in which they're supposed to get added to the food. The person who does all the ingredients prepping ahead of time for the chef is called the "chef's prepper". If the chef's prepper didn't get it all exactly right they were in major big trouble with the chef. :happy2:

.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

I always knew that I needed to keep some kind of supplies on hand. But it's the last couple of years that has really cemented it in my thinking. Always thinking about how I can do something better and more long-lasting. Trying my best to cut all extra expenditures out of the budget. Well, not really a budget. More like: Man! I hope I have more money than month this time! Since I commute to work 4 days a week I try to stay home as much as possible on the 4 days that I'm off. Hopefully that will lessen my gas consumption and I'll have more money to put into my pantry.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

tallpines said:


> Just tonight I went looking for "Miracle Whip" at Amazon.
> It's gotten SO VERY expensive in the grocery store.
> But, alas, it is even higher priced at Amazon!



I hear ya 'cause I went a shopping looking for it also. Summer time our demand increase due to hubby craving mac salad & of course our menu has more cold plates.

But again like anything else you have to watch for a sale & find a promo code. Probably will happen this Fall. 
It might never happen but that's okay because I'm able to score other deals. I'll just acquire Miracle Whip by bartering. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## alpinechicken (May 7, 2003)

Having to drive 1.5 hours to somewhere that has more than one grocery store makes shopping online very cost effective.

Add in a local Bountiful basket delivery and I can even buy fruits and veggies by the case for canning at a great price.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I love internet shopping because I hate, just hate, going from store to store trying unsuccessfully to find a particular item (example: a men's size 7.5 for my 6th grade son). We live in a small town and have to drive 40 minutes one way to get somewhere and then there are no shoes that fit. 

I can order online, get the size I need, free shipping and no aggravation or loss of time and gasoline. 

When I was a kid, mom had a pantry downstairs and we called it 'stocking up' not 'prepping'.


----------



## alpinechicken (May 7, 2003)

stamphappy said:


> I love internet shopping because I hate, just hate, going from store to store trying unsuccessfully to find a particular item (example: a men's size 7.5 for my 6th grade son). We live in a small town and have to drive 40 minutes one way to get somewhere and then there are no shoes that fit.
> 
> I can order online, get the size I need, free shipping and no aggravation or loss of time and gasoline.
> 
> When I was a kid, mom had a pantry downstairs and we called it 'stocking up' not 'prepping'.


My mom always bought runners, jeans, tshirts etc. when they were on @ super sale prices. We had a closet that always had the next size up clothes so when we grew out of something she already had it at a great price.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Free shipping is seldom offered to Alaska. So there is no way to take advantage of any good deals on anything. So, no #10 cans of anything here. I do check Amazon once in a great while, but generally I am forced to buy locally.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

alpinechicken, yes, we a clothes closet as well. Matter of fact I was chuckling the other day about how many pairs of socks were in it. I don't stock up on shoes due to quick size changes in my boys' sizes.


----------



## alpinechicken (May 7, 2003)

stamphappy said:


> alpinechicken, yes, we a clothes closet as well. Matter of fact I was chuckling the other day about how many pairs of socks were in it. I don't stock up on shoes due to quick size changes in my boys' sizes.


Shoes on sale were 99 cents a pair when my mom stocked up. Our "stores" closet saved lots of money for my parents. They never *had *to buy something at full price.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

alpinechicken said:


> Shoes on sale were 99 cents a pair when my mom stocked up. Our "stores" closet saved lots of money for my parents. They never *had *to buy something at full price.


And that in a nutshell is the best answer to what we are facing,buy sales,store and shop from your stores.

Yet the majority dont and in fact dont even think of such a thing....that'll work too,if you have a bundle to spend.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Our clothes closet was purchased at the thrift store.
We started it before the crash. I wear sweat pants and I could walk out of a thrift store with 10-12 pairs for just a few dollars. Now I am lucky to find any. But I still have 25 pairs in the back stock. I destroy them fast working in the garden.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

manygoatsnmore said:


> But Ladycat, Pelenaka DID get her creamer for free, using swagbucks.


How much work did she put into earning the gc for the creamer? I don't put any work into it. Well, maybe 5 minutes work to get from 2-6 free jars.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

ladycat said:


> How much work did she put into earning the gc for the creamer? I don't put any work into it. Well, maybe 5 minutes work to get from 2-6 free jars.



Ah well like I wrote I didn't have to walk or bike over to the deli to buy newspapers nor print out coupons for the creamer.
Didn't have to bike over to CVS or Tops, Target, Wally World, Wegmans, nor bike home (my bike is my car).
I didn't work my schedule around hubby's so I could use the car. 
No gas nor wear & tear on our car over the creamer.
I'm not disrespecting couponing it just doesn't work for us since we live on less than 25 grand a year. 
Right now swagbucks works for us next month who knows. Last Winter when we had a bit more $ coupon worked for us. Now I use cash as a last resort if all my other methods fail.

I do swagbucks while I do my kitchen chores. Today while I sorted through fabric looking for lace I bought five years ago (making curtains for my new old living room) in our bedroom. Then I realized I need to vacuum which lead me to pull everything out from under our bed. Which lead me to wipe down the frame it's cast iron. Yup I was swagg'ng the whole time.

Sometimes I swag while I read my kindle.
I swagged while I did my plant/yard sale in the front yard in May. 
I fact I'm swagging right now. 

Ladycat, if you lived closer I'd start a barter friendship up with you because I can't buy everything on Amazon. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Walmart has Miracle Whip qt. sizish for $2.50....and Kraft Mac and Cheese 6 packs for $3.50---makes 'em .58/box...try finding it for that these days


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

Pelenaka said:


> Ah well like I wrote I didn't have to walk or bike over to the deli to buy newspapers nor print out coupons for the creamer.
> Didn't have to bike over to CVS or Tops, Target, Wally World, Wegmans, nor bike home (my bike is my car).
> I didn't work my schedule around hubby's so I could use the car.
> No gas nor wear & tear on our car over the creamer.


Wow, you make it sound so complicated. I just pick up creamer (and everything else), during regular shopping trips.

Let me take this point by point.

I don't walk or bike anywhere to buy papers. My brother goes to the store every Sunday morning for donuts or something (Sunday treat for his family). While he's there, he picks up 2 papers for me and pays for them himself. It costs him $4. I give him wayyyyyyyyy more than $4 worth of stuff back that I get free from couponing. Stuff he would buy if I didn't give it to him. This is a very equitable trade. We are both very happy with it.

I don't print out creamer coupons. The ones for free bottles come in the mail. Otherwise, when I'm doing my ad/coupon matchups from online, it takes me less than a minute to pull creamer coupons out of the inserts. In the store, it takes a minute to walk down the creamer aisle and drop it in my basket. (I only get it a couple times a year, when I'm getting it free. I have to either have free coupons, or the right coupons for the right sale).



Pelenaka said:


> I'm not disrespecting couponing it just doesn't work for us since we live on less than 25 grand a year.


So do we!!!




Pelenaka said:


> Last Winter when we had a bit more $ coupon worked for us. Now I use cash as a last resort if all my other methods fail.


I don't understand that at all. Why do you need cash to use coupons? I use coupons so we can get everything we need. Without coupons, it would be horrible trying to buy groceries.

I use coupons to reduce the cost of all my staples (except I never see coupons for dry beans). I use coupons for pasta, bread, flour, sugar, rice, canned goods, frozen veggies, fresh produce, milk, condiments, seasonings, and more. By applying coupons to loss leader name brand sales, I save a HUGE amount over what it would cost if I just bought store brands. I get soooooo many of my staples for free and pennies on the dollar.

It's wonderful when I only have $10-$20 to spend, but can still fill the car to overflowing with groceries. Can't do that without coupons.

Also, using coupons, I'm able to help needy families by giving them stuff I get free with coupons but prefer not to use (processed foods).


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I think it depends on where you are. I live in a small town and to benifit from the coupons I have to travel 120 miles round trip. Which we do go there ever month to 6 weeks. 
As I said before the Safeway here has store specials, but to use the coupon, I end up spending more than if I just wait and go to the city with no coupon.
And they expire so quick now.
While i was couponing I did get some good deals, but the Safeway stopped stacking coupons, so that was the end of that.
I didn't buy the papers, i got several people to donate to me. I donated alot of the food to the food bank so they were glad to help me. But it takes me so much time i had to give it up. Maybe I will start again after the garden is over.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

SquashNut said:


> I think it depends on where you are. I live in a small town and to benifit from the coupons I have to travel 120 miles round trip.


If I had to do that, I would monitor the advance sales postings at the coupon forums for whichever stores were available. Then I would make the trip ONLY when the sales were going to be worth it. 

Right now, going twice a month to town- mostly. An extra trip IF there is a sale that can't be missed, OR when something comes up (dr. appt. or something).


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Tallpines have you tried the miracle whip recipe I posted here on S & EP? It's not too bad really


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

ladycat said:


> If I had to do that, I would monitor the advance sales postings at the coupon forums for whichever stores were available. Then I would make the trip ONLY when the sales were going to be worth it.
> 
> Right now, going twice a month to town- mostly. An extra trip IF there is a sale that can't be missed, OR when something comes up (dr. appt. or something).


We go to the VA on those trips and the stores we go to don't have flyers. I looked at the ones that do have flyers and they are expensive. If we take an extra day off it means dh misses work or misses his rest day. He works to hard for that.
The ones with flyers have more of the same games with the coupons.
I wish it weren't true, but it is.

I looked at the Rite Aid flyers and if I need alot of non food items, that might be worth it. I know even dh was disapointed when I told him it wasn't working any more.
But if I spend $200 and get some 50 pound bags of flour, oat meal, beans, a big chunk of meat,eggs, cheese, yeast, baking powder, salt, assorted canned goods, and celery. added to my garden and rabbit feed. we can eat for about 6 weeks. That's for dh and 2 big dogs. None of it's fancy, but there's lots of it.
Dh has some trade going for coffee. and i buy non food items when I can find the better items for $1 or $2 dollars a bottle/tube.
which is better than after Katrina (when I started prepping), I was still shopping every 3 weeks, spending $150 and most of the time there was no meat in the house.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Stocking up is what I still call it.

Sometimes Amazon is good, but most of the time I look for closeouts at the local grocery store as we are in town each day. 
For example, at HEB, they had their store brand eye drops marked down to 50Â¢ ea.

And yes, coupons are a good way to reduce costs, but it does take time and you have to have a built up coupon larder to really do it as cheap as some.

Also, keep looking for theos 90% copper cents, 1982 & previous.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, and I forgot to say that I need more of the HEB lentils. Only 67Â¢ ea 1# bag.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ladycat, swagbucks also has lots of links to coupon sites, and you earn swagbucks for signing up for the sites, then get coupons off the sites, to it's a win-win. Why not give it a try and maybe you'll end up with more sources of coupons, free samples, etc, in addition to being able to earn gift cards for Amazon, or paypal money (takes more swagbucks to get paypal cash than it does to get amazon gift cards)? It doesn't have to be one or the other - it can be both! Also, the gift cards for Amazon can be used for anything, not just food or hba. The first thing I treated myself to was a a stack of books - One Second After, Lights Off (on kindle for pc), Gardening When It Counts, Bug Out - all books I'd found recommended here. It really don't take any more time than couponing - while you are here on HT, you can have another window open and be doing searches, watching swagbucks tv, doing a survey or task if that's your thing, even looking for coupons.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Ladycat, swagbucks also has lots of links to coupon sites, and you earn swagbucks for signing up for the sites, then get coupons off the sites, to it's a win-win. Why not give it a try and maybe you'll end up with more sources of coupons, free samples, etc,


I take it you don't follow me at Facebook, and you don't hang out at the coupon forums?  

I get freebies in the mail every day that the mail runs. I get so many coupons that several hundred a month expire on me. I have a hanging file trolley STUFFED with coupons, AND I have a big file box full, AND a binder full, AND the portable file box with a shoulder strap that I carry in the stores with me.

Most printables, I print through My Points, which pays me well for doing so.

I already know all the sources of coupons and freebies.  Everytime a new one shows up, it's posted ALL over Facebook, and at the coupon forums and blogs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Amazon is having a grocery sale, up to 50% off. See this: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=409214


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I order alot on line. Some of us don't live where people give away free buckets or have a giant Costco close by. A trip to my "local" Aldi or Mennonite store is 100 miles roundtrip, Our little local grocery is high and I only pick the deals. No coupon doubling either. Our local Walmart has two piddly rows of food items. A small local hardware will order items for me but usually I can find things online and with free shipping for less. Amazon is boon for us. Sure can wait a few days to receive free shipping. Scott TP is .78 roll with their automatic program. Yogurt starter is 1/2 of the local health food stores' price. I'm not complaining. Just the facts. I chose to live in an out of the way area.

Which is why we can/garden so much and this bad gardening year hasn't helped. Took a trip to Aldi for cases of vegetables/fruits that I would usually have produced here on the farm. This is cattle country. No wheat farmers or giant potato growers to buy on the farm. Sure would if I could. Both the local peach orchard and blueberry farm went out of business. My apple crop is probably half its usual d/t drought. No honey after the bears got in the yard. UPS and Fedex are my friends!!!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I am an opportunist....I use all of the above mentioned methods as long as they are available and the deal is good.

I haven't purchased much online this year as I am well stocked from LDS and Honeyville. I have no source for bulk kidney beans or wheat berries...other than online and the last time I bought Kidney beans 25# from Honeyville it was cheaper than buying several of the 2# bags at local store.... I did find a good deal on white wheat flour (local liquidation) a while back so I haven't dipped into my berries for some time.

I'm content to use my garden produce year to year with the freeze dried stuff for backup for whatever kind of crisis may come....3 layers of preps---fresh, canned, freeze dried
3 layers of obtaining food-- grow your own, buy local, use the internet....


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I've ordered seeds from Patriot Supply and some solar panels and a solar freezer. I prefer to try to raise my own. We have also bought wheat berries online because I don't know where I can get them around here. I usually check to see if I can find it locally or can raise it myself. If not, then I go online and try to find the best deals.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

I have mail-ordered very little food over the years. Just not very cost effective usually.

But if it were cost effective I'd do it regularly. For the folks that find it to be so then it's the way to go.

I have done a lot of food in aluminized Mylar in years past, but I don't do much any more. Most of what I put up I now vac-seal in canning jars ranging from half-pint to half-gallon. A good vac-sealer is a worthwhile investment when you stop to consider that the jars and the lids are infinitely reusable if you take care of them.

It's really about your particular set of circumstances and what you want to put into your storage. I've gone more years not having any wheat in my storage than I have with it. It can be done either way. I keep as much as I do now because I have access to an LDS cannery and can buy it already put up at a very good price. If I had to go back to paying UPS shipping on top of retail prices it would dwindle for sure.

There is also something to be said for convenience in some circumstances. Some times your money is worth more than your time and other times your time is worth more than your money. Do what makes the most sense in your particular circumstances.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Barterbuddy girlfriend stopped by last night for a visit and to bring me a few flannel sheet set she no longer wanted. Planning on reworking them into sheets for daughter's twin beds as well as nightgowns. She said she had more so I also want to make a sheet insert for our sleeping bags. Easier to remove a sheet & launder than a complete bag.
She brought me a few cans of New England clam chowder & two pounds of out of date in shell pistachios. I gave her a gallon of white vinegar, beer bottle's worth of apple cider vinegar I made, and use of a garden sprayer. Pile of coupons I have collected.

Expecting an order of organic steel cut oatmeal bought on Amazon with my swagbucks so free.

As Allen wrote & quite a few of us have second, it's all a matter of what works for you.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Um, how do folks buy things on the net, when you do not use credit cards,checks,paypal? The only thing I can think of is Money orders or a pre-paid credit card,cash???


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

For me I do swagbucks which can be redeemed for amazon gift cards that are then deposited into my amazon account. I don't order an item unless I have enough gift card money to buy it. 
Hubby has used a prepaid debit card to order items.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

7thswan said:


> Um, how do folks buy things on the net, when you do not use credit cards,checks,paypal? The only thing I can think of is Money orders or a pre-paid credit card,cash???


Many people use prepaid debit cards for online shopping.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

ladycat said:


> Many people use prepaid debit cards for online shopping.


Oh,Ok,Debit card-like what one gets at a Bank?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

7thswan said:


> Oh,Ok,Debit card-like what one gets at a Bank?


You can use the debit card you get at your bank that attaches to your account.

Or you can walk into a box store and buy a prepaid VISA, Mastercard, etc.


----------



## GlenArden (Feb 8, 2011)

I get some good deals on canned fruits and veggies on Amazon. The reason I have to order long term storage foods from the companies who sell that sort of stuff is because there is not one place anywhere near me that sells it.


----------

